# Former TSA chief: Airport security in America is 'broken'



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 24, 2012)

> As head of the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) from 2005 to 2009, Kip Hawley was the public face of an agency despised by millions of Americans. Today, he says that hatred is understandable because the agency’s approach to airport security is “broken,” arguing that it should forgo standardized procedures and a focus on prohibited items in favor of increased flexibility and mitigating risk.


http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/04/24/11372503-former-tsa-chief-airport-security-in-america-is-broken?lite/


----------

